# Low fat or low carb?



## hihi (Apr 28, 2004)

I found this site very useful: 

www.search-for-quick-recipes.com 

It has quick low fat and low carb recipes that take 15 minutes or less to make - very convenient for me, as I am always in a hurry. 

Cheers

Yummy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks hi.


----------



## starrleicht (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the good link!  I think I'm leaning back to low fat - smart low fat that is!  This will halp a lot!


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Fat Free Recipes*

Here's a great site for fat free recipes:

http://cgi.fatfree.com/cgi-bin/fatfree/recipes.cgi


----------

